# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Des blocs dématérialisés

## ShinSH

Depuis presque une semaine, Blocks That Matter est sorti sur Steam à 5€. Développé par les sympathiques Montpelliérains Swing Swing Submarine, ce jeu est déjà sorti sur 360 quelques semaines auparavant, ayant récolté beaucoup d'avis positifs mais peu de ventes... Espérons qu'il en sera autrement sur PC.
 Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas BTM, il s'agit d'un jeu de réflexion dans lequel vous dirigez Tetrobot, qui peut détruire des blocs pour les reposer plus loin sous forme de Tetromino, la fameuse brique de Tetris, avec la possibilité de les effacer en réalisant des lignes de 8 blocs. Dit comme cela, le jeu semble brouillon, mais ces gars sont plus forts que toi, et savent ce qu'ils font. En effet, Guillaume et William (ainsi que leur chat, voir l'interview de l'année dernière) ont déjà signé Tuper Tario Bros, un mash-up entre Super Mario et Tetris. Le jeu est toujours aussi sympa, et le port pas mal foutu. A noter que le jeu est fait pour du 16/9e, les 4/3 affichant des bandes noires pour garder la même visibilité. On reprochera simplement une configuration de touches un poil confuse. Cela peut se comprendre avec une multitude de commandes que l'on peut assigner, mais j'aurais préféré un liste de touches pour comprendre l'ensemble des actions paramétrables.
 Le jeu est livré avec un éditeur de niveaux, ainsi qu'une plateforme communautaire pour jouer aux niveaux des autres. Swing Swing vient de faire une vidéo regroupant une sélection de niveaux pour la première semaine de lancement, que vous pouvez voir ci-dessous.

 Si vous hésitez, vous pouvez télécharger une démo sur leur site officiel. Et pour vous immerger dans l'univers de ce sympathique petit jeu, vous pouvez écouter la Bande Originale en streaming, voire l'acheter pour 3€ minimum (vous pouvez offrir le montant qu'il vous plaît).

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Conan3D

D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui s'énervent sur le pourquoi du nom :
*B*oulder Dash
*T*etris
*M*inecraft

En fait, je bloquais sur le B.

Sinon, excellent jeu.

----------


## znokiss

> il s'agit d'un jeu de réflexion dans lequel vous dirigez Tetrobot


 Aaaaah, c'est donc de là que ça vient. Je me demandait pourquoi ma copine me donnait toujours ce petit nom : "Tetrobot, znokiss, tetrobot".

----------


## gripoil

> "Tetrobot, znokiss, tetrobot".


 ::sad::  Merde ...

J'avais aperçu le jeu lors de sa sortie sur xbox, mais l'overdose de cubes (c'est la mode, comme c'était celle des zombies auparavant), m'a empêché de m'y intéresser. Finalement ça me botte alors j'vais tester la démo.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Dites moi ils comptent le finir le super jeu avec le renard?

----------


## Jibece

> Dites moi ils comptent le finir le super jeu avec le renard?


Quand ils auront de quoi bouffer :d
Résumé vite fait ça donne: "Impôts à payer, renard trop ambitieux: on fait un ou deux "petits" jeux et on y retourne".

Sinon, Blocks That Matter est tout simplement excellent.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Traduction : Achète le jeu avec les briques! ;-)

----------


## Ketham

C'est la première fois que je vois "montpellierain" et "sympathique" dans la même phrase.

----------


## _Aleph_

> C'est la première fois que je vois "montpellierain" et "sympathique" dans la même phrase.


Une réponse me vient à l'esprit, mais j'aurais peur de confirmer ta phrase précédente.

----------


## Ketham

> Une réponse me vient à l'esprit, mais j'aurais peur de confirmer ta phrase précédente.


C'est un flamebait, ma phrase (ça et un exorcisme de mes 16 ans passés dans cette ville), ça vaut pas vraiment le coup qu'on y prête attention.

----------


## Jibece

Quand je disais que Blocks That Matter était excellent.. en tout cas, le jury du Dream.Build.Play ne s'y est pas trompé :d.

----------


## _Aleph_

> C'est un flamebait, ma phrase (ça et un exorcisme de mes 16 ans passés dans cette ville), ça vaut pas vraiment le coup qu'on y prête attention.


Sur lequel je me suis jeté joyeusement  ::):

----------

